
YCW2019 application – video interview - jomyjohn
Hi, did anyone get an invite for a video interview?
======
lettergram
I've been video interviewed in the past prior to an onsite YC interview. That
being said, it appeared it was a way to gather more information as my
application needed some more clarification.

I don't know if that is standard practice or not. I've also had an onsite
interview without having a video interview.

